# Post your Youth deer hunting success photos 2022



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, hopefully this thread is appropriate for this forum. I look at and post more in the fishing part of this site than the hunting but thought I would try starting this thread. My granddaughter just shot her first buck today with her crossbow and thought I would post her picture here. Thought maybe others could post there kids or grandkids with their deer for all to see. I know for me, I am way more excited when my kids get a deer then when I do.
Here is Olivia with her first buck.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

wivywoo said:


> *Hi, hopefully this thread is appropriate for this forum*. I look at and post more in the fishing part of this site than the hunting but thought I would try starting this thread. My granddaughter just shot her first buck today with her crossbow and thought I would post her picture here. Thought maybe others could post there kids or grandkids with their deer for all to see. I know for me, I am way more excited when my kids get a deer then when I do.
> Here is Olivia with her first buck.
> View attachment 498468


This is exactly what this forum is for.
Heck...threads like these are the ground roots of what the whole OGF site is about and I'm sure these type of threads put a huge smile on the original OGF founders.

Congratulations to your granddaughter Miss Olivia on her first trophy buck.

Thanks for the thread...


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

This is my sons buck from this year.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Great job to both young hunters!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My son hasn't drawn blood yet . He could of shot a couple does abd some small bucks but he's holding out for a ok buck as he puts it . I let him decide what he wants to shoot so we'll see . Jr high football kept him from hunting till the last week in Oct . 
While he hasn't killed anything I still consider our time hunting a success .


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

This is last year my son eith his first deer. I was absolutely tore up when he hit hit like I shot a 200 inch buck. Weve come close with a bow this year but hopin to get it done during youth season again.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Congratulations to all the young hunters. And good job dad's in getting them involved. 

Kip


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My 6 year old son's first deer last year with the 350 legend made a perfect shot at 60 yards. Them bog death grip tripods are awesome to have as a youth. I highly doubt he would of made the shot without it and I know I would not of aloud him to take that shot without one. A truly awesome memory. Hopefully next Saturday he can do the same. Hes already saying hes holding out for a buck but I got a feeling the first deer he see in range is going to be a dead one.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> View attachment 498498
> 
> My 6 year old son's first deer last year with the 350 legend made a perfect shot at 60 yards. Them bog death grip tripods are awesome to have as a youth. I highly doubt he would of made the shot without it and I know I would not of aloud him to take that shot without one. A truly awesome memory. Hopefully next Saturday he can do the same. Hes already saying hes holding out for a buck but I got a feeling the first deer he see in range is going to be a dead one.


We use the same exact set up it is a killer for a young kid. We use it for his crossbow too 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Too funny Fowl Brawl that one made me laugh!

My son has had a hard time peeling himself away from squirrel hunting! Luckily we have a couple older ladies that enjoy eating them or I'd have to make him stop LOL. I had a perfect 8 point pegged in daylight for him, but he only sat a couple times with me in his shack. He just doesn't seem to want to hunt until youth gun season with the 350 Legend. I don't push him, but I offer to take him if he wants to go. 

I have a couple spots for youth for him including a hunting shack he can stay out of the rain or weather and maybe help mask movement. Hoping he gets his first deer next weekend!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Great thread topic! Congrats to all. There is no better time spent in the outdoors than passing it along to a youth.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

My son was able to take a nice mature doe this morning with the 350 once again. Hope all youths are having a fun n safe time.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

ducky152000 said:


> View attachment 499085
> 
> My son was able to take a nice mature doe this morning with the 350 once again. Hope all youths are having a fun n safe time.


Now that’s a COW !! Congrats!!


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

Good shooting young man!


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

I miss the years I spent sitting with my son during the youth gun season we have many memories together and the deer he harvested mean more to me than any deer that I was blessed enough to put on the ground.Good luck to all the youth hunters this weekend!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

My son shot a young doe with his 350 tonight. First one with this gun. This is his 7th deer second with a gun. I miss not being picky!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

My sons patience paid off and he shot a very nice buck this morning . I'll post another thread but here are a couple pics .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

He strikes again this evening! My hands are gonna smell like deer for two weeks lol.


----------



## mfox9481 (Dec 2, 2013)

Epic Day! We hunter hard and saw 4 bucks chasing a doe all day. Finally got in the right place and it paid off.























Sent from my SM-G990U2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Your son‘s smile says it all-priceless! Hooked on hunting for life now. Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I posted this picture in the other youth weekend thread, I forgot about this thread! They are both good threads for the youth weekend. We hunted morning and evening yesterday. We got a doe on the evening hunt. Junior tracked her all on his own. She did a 75 yard death run through thick cover and then died right next to one of our ATV trails. We are heading back out soon for the evening shift.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Love this thread! Thanks


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Well things finally fell into place. I’ve shared publicly my son is autistic and it has been quite challenging getting him on a deer…any deer. He can’t sit still and couldn’t even sit without talking for a couple years. We have been sitting together trying for 5 years with no success. he turned 15 this year and I’m very proud of him he has never given up. 

we have to have short hunts so tonight we headed out at 4. We sat in a downfall blind I built and didn’t sit 10 mins and two does moved in. The lead doe was a nanny and she came in and of course busted my son living at about 75 yards (his imposed limit is 60 with the 350). She just flagged and moved away. I whispered just tryto stay still.

He did great and they moved off. Literally 5 mins later I look left and see a buck 80 yards off in a thicket. I tell him to stay still and calm to get ready. We wait 10 loooooong mins and I’m sure he’s pegged us even though our wind is right. Lord Jesus I was wrong and he walked out to 40 yards. He eased off the safety and let it rip!! He dropped and I about died!!! 5 years of hunting so blessed!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Congratulations


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good deal!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

OUTSTANDING!! Congratulations on a well deserved buck…overcoming the challenge is the true trophy in this story…God Bless you both and have more fun memories of each other’s joint ventures…


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

That's awesome!


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

What a great story! Congratulations


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Well things finally fell into place. I’ve shared publicly my son is autistic and it has been quite challenging getting him on a deer…any deer. He can’t sit still and couldn’t even sit without talking for a couple years. We have been sitting together trying for 5 years with no success. he turned 15 this year and I’m very proud of him he has never given up.
> 
> we have to have short hunts so tonight we headed out at 4. We sat in a downfall blind I built and didn’t sit 10 mins and two does moved in. The lead doe was a nanny and she came in and of course busted my son living at about 75 yards (his imposed limit is 60 with the 350). She just flagged and moved away. I whispered just tryto stay still.
> 
> He did great and they moved off. Literally 5 mins later I look left and see a buck 80 yards off in a thicket. I tell him to stay still and calm to get ready. We wait 10 loooooong mins and I’m sure he’s pegged us even though our wind is right. Lord Jesus I was wrong and he walked out to 40 yards. He eased off the safety and let it rip!! He dropped and I about died!!! 5 years of hunting so blessed!


Congratulations we’ll deserved! Nice job dad and son.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

My buddy took his granddaughter out Tuesday evening with the crossbow. She connected on this buck, her first deer, right about quitting time. They waited a couple of hours to track it and ended up jumping it so went back and waited a couple more hours. Ended up finding it about 11:30 p.m. that night. Congratulations to Riley


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

wivywoo said:


> My buddy took his granddaughter out Tuesday evening with the crossbow. She connected on this buck, her first deer, right about quitting time. They waited a couple of hours to track it and ended up jumping it so went back and waited a couple more hours. Ended up finding it about 11:30 p.m. that night. Congratulations to Riley
> View attachment 501840


Congrats Riley!…you did very well waiting to recover your buck…


----------



## Fishcreamer (Apr 16, 2021)

wivywoo said:


> My buddy took his granddaughter out Tuesday evening with the crossbow. She connected on this buck, her first deer, right about quitting time. They waited a couple of hours to track it and ended up jumping it so went back and waited a couple more hours. Ended up finding it about 11:30 p.m. that night. Congratulations to Riley
> View attachment 501840


Congratulations great first buck


----------

